
A simple and beautiful GitHub ID card - nobodyhereman
https://github.com/pingao777/github-id
======
nobodyhereman
Get a github id card by visit [https://pingao777.github.io/github-
id/?q=user_id](https://pingao777.github.io/github-id/?q=user_id), then you can
paste to your resume or website. E.g. for the famous r programmer hadley,
visit [https://pingao777.github.io/github-
id/?q=hadley](https://pingao777.github.io/github-id/?q=hadley)

